# Chroniques de l'escalier.



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

Dans mon immeuble, au premier étage, officie un podologue.

On en repère facilement les clients : ils semblent perdus, hésitent à vous répondre lorsque vous leur dites "bonjour" (Mais qui est ce type ? Pourquoi me salue-t-il ?) - vous, vous leur dites bonjour par simple habitude, pour pas vexer, des fois que ce soit un voisin - et vous en avez tellement de voisins, vous n'en connaissez pas la moitié, ils n'ont pas les mêmes horaires que vous, c'est Paris, vous êtes là aussi pour ça : l'anonymat, vous n'allez pas vous fader le trombinoscope perpétuellement changeant de l'immeuble rien que pour ne pas commetre la faute de goût de saluer cordialement qui n'est là que de passage...
Bref !

On les repère facilement.

Ils entrent dans l'immeuble comme dans un moulin. Le podologue ne doit pas avoir de secrétaire et comme une légère exaspération à devoir passer sa journée à appuyer sur un bouton pour faire entrer ses clients - alors son interphone, en plus de buzzer chez lui, ouvre automatiquement la porte de l'immeuble.
Direct.

Il faut le savoir - ça rentre sans doute pour partie dans l'air un peu perplexe des clients venant là pour la première fois...

Pas des clients, des patients.
Vraiment ?
Ils n'ont pas à patienter longtemps, ce doit être assez déconcertant cette porte qui s'ouvre toute seule, apparament sans la moindre intervention humaine, pas même le plus petit début de "oui?" dans l'interphone.

Mais, bref, encore une fois.
Il faut le savoir.
Et ça se sait, surtout chez les bandes de jeunes en survêtements qui viennent parfois prendre pretexte du froid ou de la pluie pour sonner chez le podologue et glander dans le hall, près des boîtes aux lettres, achevant de terroriser les dernières mamies que les jeunes cadres en cravatte travaillant à La Défense, toute proche, la hausse des loyers ou la Camarde n'ont pas encore repoussées dans des coins plus tranquilles.

Le podologue est le plus sûr moyen pour prendre pied chez moi.
(Dans le même esprit, une vague connaissance me disait une fois que s'il leur faisait mal, ce serait un Aïe-Podologue - embryon poussif de vanne avec iPod (vous aviez compris...) - et, non, je ne fréquente pas que des flèches, j'aurais, sans celà, constament l'impression d'être le petit dernier, ce qui est très désagréable.)

Où en étais-je ?
Le podologue.
Au premier étage.

Et pourtant, tous ses clients prennent l'ascenseur.
Pas un pour, seulement, se préocuper d'où peut bien se situer l'escalier.

Vous me direz : s'ils vont chez le podologue, c'est qu'ils ont mal aux pieds !
Peut-être. Mais...

Mais, une marche à la fois.
Un palier.

Chroniques de l'escalier.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2008)

J'habite un immeuble qui était auparavant la propriété d'une seule et même famille.
Les travaux ont été fait "en famille", comme ça, parce que ça arrangeait tout le monde.
Maintenant que certains apparts ont été vendus nous sommes 4 copropriétaires dont deux en minorité.
Et nous demandons des comptes sur toutes les malfaçons. Nous ne les aurons jamais sauf à entrer en procédure judiciaire.
Bloc de la famille.
Bonne ambiance dans l'escalier.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

La rue dans laquelle se trouve l'immeuble où je travaille est en pente.
Du coup, le "rez-de-chaussée" est au troisième étage et, moi qui travaille au quatrième, je me retrouve tous les matins en franchissant la porte dans la situations du client du podologue, à un étage du but.
Sauf que je suis moins surpris.
Sauf que je dis bonjour - mais pour des raisons analogues à celles qui me font dire bonjour aux clients du podologue - en plus fortes - parce que les chances que celui ou celle que je croise soit un collègue sont bien plus élevées que celle que le client présumé soit un voisin.
Sauf qu'il n'y a pas d'interphone, il faut un badge pour entrer et qui n'en a pas doit aller pointer dans l'immeuble d'à côté - là où se trouvent les hôtesses.
Et sauf qu'il est rare qu'à cet instant j'ai mal aux pieds.

Je ne sais pas si vous suivez ?

Qu'importe, il est plus facile de venir chez moi se soigner les pieds que d'aller là-bas travailler.
Paradoxe.

Parallèle : la plupart des collègues prennent l'ascenseur - certains ne savent peut-être même pas qu'il y a un escalier.
Et, cette fois, aucun n'a l'excuse du mal aux pieds.

Il y a sans doutes des considérations esthétiques.
L'escalier, sans espérer atteindre la laideur brut du béton gris de celui de mon immeuble, est tout d'une fadeur industrielle, un lieu de non-vie, fonctionnel, _utile_ - et, donc, droit, deux volées de marches opposées par palier, beige, en permanence éclairé d'un jaune léger.
L'ascenseur est plus feutré, voix annonçant les étages intégrée.
Mais, quand même.

Celà dit, l'escalier a ses adpetes.
Des sportifs, soucieux d'entretenir leur ligne, même dans les petits gestes du quotidien.
Des claustrophobes, qui aimeraient bien... Mais qui ne peuvent point.
Des écologistes.
Et des _workers _pour qui, la simple idée de passer, ne serait-ce que trente secondes d'inutile immobilité est la pire des tortures.

Mais ils sont une minorité.
Et tous ont une _raison _de préférer l'escalier.

En cours de journée, des individus se lèvent, les mains chargées. Il s'aglomèrent par petits paquets. Ils vont en réunion - une réunion souvent située à un étage différent du leur.
Des mécanismes se mettent en place - des algorithmes complexes d'aide à la décision - ascenseur ou escalier - fonction du nombre d'étage, de l'heure, des préférences supposées des autres membres du groupe, de la fatigue et de la qualité, peut-être, des parties de jambes en l'air de la veille.
Parfois, même, les groupes se scindent.
Des plaisanteries sont échangées.

En groupe, l'ascenseur est bien plus souvent boudé.

Comme une hiérarchie inorganisée - le leadership de l'escalier.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2008)

Moi je me classe dans la catégorie de ceux qui montent par l'ascenseur et descendent par l'escalier...


----------



## boodou (21 Février 2008)

Ponkhead,
je savais pas que t'étais podologue ...




escalier ou ascenseur, usque non ascendam ?


----------



## jugnin (21 Février 2008)

En première année, l&#8217;escalier.

  Il est froid, tout de béton armé.
  En colimaçons, c&#8217;est pratique quand faut s&#8217;grouiller.
  Alors on le gravit avec célérité.
  Toujours jouissif d&#8217;arriver au deuxième avant les autres, là, dans le monte-charges, entassés.
  Ou on descend, nan, on dégringole, même, on est pressé.
  C&#8217;est le début de soirée.
  Alors on trébuche sur un truc assis, dans l&#8217;ombre, en forme d&#8217;étranger.
  C&#8217;est ça, le colimaçon, on voit pas les embrouilles arriver.
  Lui, il est vexé. Je l&#8217;ai touché.
  Je suis désolé.
  Il a rien à picoler.
  J&#8217;ai des victuailles du supermarché.

  Kro-nique dans l&#8217;escalier.

'culé.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (21 Février 2008)

Elle est là, elle est belle.
Elle me sourit.
Je lui rend son sourire.
Dans cette soirée où l'on s'ennuie
il n'y a qu'elle pour donner de la lumière.
je sors, elle me suit.
La porte poussée, l'escalier dans la pénombre
On s'embrasse.
Déjà à moitié déshabillés.
Halètements qui résonnent

Souvenir dune "grosse nique" dans l'escalier...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

L'escalier, c'est le lieu _à côté _- un lieu hors du lieu, un espace de transition. Un lieu de mouvement - mais de mouvement immobile.
Personne ne reste dans l'escalier - même pas pour la pause café, même pas pour cloper, quand il y avait encore vaguement le droit.
.
Les seuls à rester dans les escaliers sont les clochards, quand ils ont pu y avoir accès - mais c'est parce qu'ils ne _vont _nulle part. Même pas chez le podologue - et, en assemblée, il a été souvent demandé que le podologue cesse ce sésame automatique, que l'on puisse reprendre un peu le contrôle des entrées.
.
Aucun clochard ne reste jamais dans un ascenseur.
.
Et le podologue, lui, reste sur ses positions. Il s'en fout, le podologue, du contrôle des entrées, ceux qui n'ont pas mal aux pieds ne viennent jamais l'emmerder.
.
Alors, à quoi peut bien servir de conserver un escalier ?
Pour évacuer.
Pour les pompiers.
L'escalier comme lieu de la fuite, le passage obligé pour qui veut _abandonner.
.
_Du coup, pas de budget.
On laisse le béton gris et froid, à peine lavé, de temps en temps, quand l'intérimaire en bleu de la semaine a un brusque accès de zèle.
.
Repeindre l'escalier ?
Tout en bas sur l'échelle de priorité des utilités.


----------



## boodou (21 Février 2008)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Elle est là, elle est belle.
> Elle me sourit.
> Je lui rend son sourire.
> Dans cette soirée où l'on s'ennuie
> ...



C'était dans l'immeuble de Ponkhead ? 
Vraiment bizarre cette discussion ...


----------



## da capo (21 Février 2008)

j'habite dans les escaliers : ma rue est une escalier.
et je vois des gens s'y arrêter, s'y retrouver, des couples s'y assoir pour regarder la ville, profiter de leur temps.

j'habite dans les escaliers et je m'y sens protégé.
on se dit bonjour dans mon escalier.


----------



## jugnin (21 Février 2008)

Eh oui. Un escalier, c'est fait pour transiter. D'une escale à une autre, vite. Alors on a inventé l'escalier mécanique. C'est fantastique, on y monte en restant immobile. Et paradoxalement, il est impossible d'y rester, même sans bouger. Dans l'escalier, l'escale a tort.


----------



## meskh (21 Février 2008)

.... Cum pedibus et jambis .....


----------



## Amok (21 Février 2008)

L'escalier qui mène a mon appartement est en métal, avec des inter-paliers. Tout en métal, genre industriel. Sympa, avec un néon bleu caché sous un rebord. Il est prévu d'occuper le mur qui est apparent sur toute la hauteur du batiment par deux plaques de verre entre lesquelles coulera de l'eau, ou par une cascade végétale. Sympa donc, mais pas que pour ca.

Les inter-paliers sont formés de grilles. Vous me suivez ? De l'inter-palier inférieur, en levant la tête, on aperçoit les individus qui sont à l'inter-palier supérieur, un peu comme si on observait la rue depuis une grille de métro. Ca y est : les plus vifs ont compris l'interêt.

Ce qui est amusant, c'est que le seul reproche que les femmes font a cet escalier inquisiteur est qu'il est infernal a utiliser dès que l'on porte des talons fins. Car les marches aussi sont en "grilles" de métal. Mais pour le reste, visiblement elles s'en foutent.

Moi, j'attends l'été avec impatience. Car de plus, de mon bureau, je vois l'escalier.

Avec un peu de chance, il y a bien un jour un écossais qui va passer par là !


----------



## boodou (21 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> L'escalier qui mène a mon appartement est en métal, avec des inter-paliers. Tout en métal, genre industriel. Sympa, avec un néon bleu caché sous un rebord. Il est prévu d'occuper le mur qui est apparent sur toute la hauteur du batiment par deux plaques de verre entre lesquelles coulera de l'eau, ou par une cascade végétale. Sympa donc, mais pas que pour ca.
> 
> Les inter-paliers sont formés de grilles. Vous me suivez ? De l'inter-palier inférieur, en levant la tête, on aperçoit les individus qui sont à l'inter-palier supérieur, un peu comme si on observait la rue depuis une grille de métro. Ca y est : les plus vifs ont compris l'interêt.
> 
> ...



Evidemment vu sous cet angle ...


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> ...blablabla...
> Les inter-paliers sont formés de grilles. Vous me suivez ?
> ...blablabla...


Pas du tout !...   







Le "bon usage" étant, d'ailleurs, que l'homme précède toujours la femme dans un escalier...


----------



## boodou (21 Février 2008)

Et voila,
Ponkhead ouvre une discussion originale, permettant l'expression poétique de chacun, nous offrant en quelque sorte la possibilité de nous élever ...
Et que se passe-t-il a cause de l'intervention d'un petit homme vert ? (toujours eux pour ce genre de déviation salaces  ) Ça vire totalement et maintenant c'est string et compagnie !
Je suis écoeuré ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> le seul reproche que les femmes font a cet escalier inquisiteur est qu'il est infernal a utiliser dès que l'on porte des talons fins.


 
Hélas, trois fois hélas, quoi qu'en dise la rumeur, je ne suis pas podologue.


----------



## NED (21 Février 2008)

Dans le genre, il a des repères dans Paris ou les escaliers ou escalators sont tellement pentus qu'il suffit d'avoir le bon timming au bon moment pour looker sous les jupes des filles.
Je peux vous distiller les lieux au fur et a mesure du fil......

1er lieu :
Escalator de la galerie marchande saint-Lazarre, l'escalator qui monte directement dans le Séphora.
En plus d'être bien pentu, les trois quart des personnes qui y montent sont tout de même des femmes....


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2008)

L'escalier ?!...
Il est désert...
Pas assez de locataires dans l'immeuble...
Les étudiants du 3ième étage ?!...
Sont célibataires pour l'instant, ces cons...
Le voisin du 1er, pareil...
L'escalier ?!...
Rien de visuel...
Que des bruits de pas...
Je n'y vois jamais personne...
Donc...
Je suis ma compagne...
Quand elle monte ou descends les escaliers... :love:


----------



## Amok (21 Février 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Le "bon usage" étant, d'ailleurs, que l'homme précède toujours la femme dans un escalier...



En l'occurrence, je ne parlais pas ici du fait de monter cet escalier accompagné, mais de l'intérêt de certains escaliers par rapport à l'ascenseur. 

D'ailleurs, il y a une chose que l'ascenseur ne peut remplacer : le fait de croiser qqu'un et de partir dans une longue discussion, appuyé(s) sur la rambarde. Ce qui est affreux avec la mécanique, c'est qu'elle rappelle toujours à l'ordre : fin de la bande roulante, arrivée à l'étage... l'escalier laisse le temps. On le prend, on s'y arrête, on reprend quand on veut...



boodou a dit:


> Et voila,
> Ponkhead ouvre une discussion originale, permettant l'expression poétique de chacun, nous offrant en quelque sorte la possibilité de nous élever ...
> Et que se passe-t-il a cause de l'intervention d'un petit homme vert ? (toujours eux pour ce genre de déviation salaces  ) Ça vire totalement et maintenant c'est string et compagnie !
> Je suis écoeuré ...



Mais j'ai toujours pensé que les jambes d'une femme étaient une des "expressions poétiques" (pour reprendre ton terme) les plus abouties qui soit. 
Et ce serait "salace" si nous n'étions une majorité à penser ce que j'écrivais quelques posts plus haut. Or, c'est systématique : tous les mecs qui passent me voir m'en parlent et envient cette masse de fer !  Ce n'est donc pas salace : juste masculin.


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> En l'occurrence, je ne parlais pas ici du fait de monter cet escalier accompagné, mais de l'intérêt de certains escaliers par rapport à l'ascenseur.


Voui, voui...
Je voulais en arriver à ça :





Amok a dit:


> Mais j'ai toujours pensé que les jambes d'une femme étaient une des "expressions poétiques" (pour reprendre ton terme) les plus abouties qui soit.


D'où mon dessin et la remarque le suivant...


----------



## boodou (21 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Or, c'est systématique : tous les mecs qui passent me voir m'en parlent et envient cette masse de fer !



Prétentieux va !


----------



## meskh (21 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> ... j'ai toujours pensé que les jambes d'une femme étaient une des "expressions poétiques" les plus abouties qui soit.



et pour un peu que la cheville, fine, sache se tenir dans ce soulier qui la torture, alors ..... quels sadiques ces escaliers ....


----------



## Amok (21 Février 2008)

Les escaliers sont comme les rues, en fait. Certains (comme celui du bureau de Ponkhead) ressemblent à ces rues sombres, glauques, que l'on parcourt le plus vite possible. Même pas par trouille, mais parce qu'elle n'appellent pas a l'arrêt. Rien à voir, rien à ressentir, pire : personne.

D'autres semblent avoir été faits pour s'y arrêter. Comme si les marches étaient toutes des paliers, comme si le but principal n'était pas de passer d'un niveau à l'autre mais de parcourir une distance, avec ce que cela sous-entend "d'aventures" possibles au cours de la traversée. Ce mot n'est pas utilisé par hasard : j'ai toujours beaucoup aimé les escaliers qui ressemblent aux ponts des bateaux, avec la rambarde arrondie en métal, et l'espace par dessus. Chez un de mes clients, le message était encore plus évident par la présence de bois au sol. Perché à dix mètres au dessus du sol, il liait deux corps de bâtiments et je ne me souviens pas l'avoir vu un moment désert. Parce que toutes les 10 marches il y avait un grand palier, ceux qui l'empruntaient semblaient flâner exprès, guetter le moindre prétexte pour s'y attarder. Comme sur le pont d'un transatlantique. Au loin, les montagnes de provence, comme si cette immobilité ressemblait à la lenteur d'une entrée au port. Il n'y avait que les personnes qui en ignoraient l'existence qui prenaient l'ascenseur.


----------



## boodou (21 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Les escaliers sont comme les rues, en fait. Certains (comme celui du bureau de Ponkhead) ressemblent à ces rues sombres, glauques, que l'on parcourt le plus vite possible. Même pas par trouille, mais parce qu'elle n'appellent pas a l'arrêt. Rien à voir, rien à ressentir, pire : personne.



Je flippe un peu de te croiser un jour dans un escalier : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amok


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Février 2008)

Il est un escalier magique qui tient sans clous ni vis. Un escalier donné qui ne tient que si vous y croyez. Fabriqué par deux mains avec un bois mystérieux, peut-être du sapin, cet escalier là est un chef-d'oeuvre de croyance en les capacités de l'être humain. ​


----------



## mado (21 Février 2008)

Celui qui mène à la chambre rose est étroit, la moquette usée par les milliers de pieds qui l'ont emprunté. Il tourne, autant que nos têtes. Il craque, autant que nos sens. Impossible de le monter côte à côte. Je passe toujours devant, et j'adore ça.


----------



## kisbizz (21 Février 2008)

Deux entrées , 2 escaliers ... 4 usages differents suivant les jours 

Entrée parking .... ressemblance a ceux souterrains du centre ville la nuit  : grand , silencieux lumieres blafardes , on n'entend que ses propres pas , clic clac, clic clac ... pas tres rassurant ... je me  dirige vers une des portes et là le choix : escalier ou ascenseur ?

Je ne m'arrete pas  dans ce lieu a fouiller dans mon sac a la recherche de la clef , outil indispensable pour pouvoir "l'appeler" ...  j'ignore la porte metallique , je continue vite vers l'escalier ...

Sa marche est courte , les pieds butent ... double bruit sourd  , je ne tente meme pas de amoindrir le bruit , personne peut entendre , je monte vite , je ne veux croiser personnes ... depuis 6 mois mon souhait est realisé .

J'arrive sur l'etroit palier , une porte en bois arrete ma course , j'ouvre et me voila dans le hall d'entrée pricipale ... maintenant tout va bien , ici je peux reprendre son soufle , mon sourire, pas besoin de chercher l'interrupteur si il fait noir , tout est automatique ... je suis rassurée.

Rassurée mais coincée entre 2 portes , celle d'entrée et celle qui donne acces aux etages .

Je pose mon sac sur le muret/rempart du petit escalier , celui qui mene de l'entrée a ce palier où se trouvent les boites a lettre e les sonnettes.... je cherche dedans 1 de 2 trousseaux de clefs de chez moi ....j'ouvre ma  la boite a lettre , je change de clef et j'ouvre la porte en face a l'ascenseur ...

tiens ... il est au 4eme .... qui est rentré chez lui  ?
le charmant et galant voisin veston/cravate que je croise souvent en bas ? 
le couple homo qui revient de la promenade  crépusculaire avec le  chien aussi sympas que se proprietaires  ? 

j'appuie sur le bouton ... il arrive , silencieux , rapide.... juste le temps de humer parfois un leger fumet de cuisine , un bruit feutré de musique .

La porte s'ouvre , les lumieres s'alluments , clic sur le 3eme ....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

2h + g = 64​


----------



## Holmes (21 Février 2008)

Une fois passé l'entrée, les escaliers se sont dévoilés... 
Aïe... Comment vais-je faire pour les monter ? Le vertige ne m'a jamais laissée tranquille sur ce genre d'escalier... 
Ne pas montrer que la crainte est là... 
Respirer... 
Regarder plus haut, là-haut... Pourvu qu'il n'y ait pas 2 étages à monter... 
Essayer de prendre un air dégagé... 
Ouf, le supplice s'arrête... 
Après quelques montées et descentes, je les aurais _presque_ apprivoisés ces escaliers...
Et finalement, c'est avec tristesse que je les ai vus s'éloigner... 
Il me tarde de les remonter...


----------



## Chang (21 Février 2008)

> Posté par *Amok*
> 
> 
> Mais j'ai toujours pensé que les jambes d'une femme étaient une des "expressions poétiques" (pour reprendre ton terme) les plus abouties qui soit.



Tout a fait d'accord ; etpour pousser encore plus loin ces petits moments de bonheur voles, et pas toujours a l'insu de l'interessee, il y a aussi le plaisir de suivre une femme dans la descente de l'escalier.

On y pense moins, mais pour moi c'est une evidence, surtout en ete quand les cols se font plus larges et les tissus plus fins, plus volatiles. Du haut de mes quelques marches je scrute la nuque et la ligne du cou de celle qui me precede. Cet angle pas tout a fait droit qui me fait chavirer parfois, agremente d'une cascade de meches de cheveux d'un cote, d'un bout de tissu de l'autre, avec parfois la vue de la simple bretelle d'un sous vetement delicat. 

Souvent on ne voit pas le visage et c'est la tout le mystere, l'epice du moment. Du haut de mes quelques marches je domine cette nuque  magnifique  qui en dit parfois plus long sur elle que nimporte quelle autre partie de son corps habille.

Bon ceci dit etant bien plus grand que la gente feminine dans ce pays, meme en montant, il m'arrive de pouvoir apprecier et la nuque et les jambes ... 

Et sinon dans l'escalier pour aller chez moi, je croise les familles, les jeunes et les plus vieux qui habitent dans ce meme petit immeuble. Je les surprend car ils ne savent pas toujours qu'il y a un etranger dans le coin. Je les entends papoter, ils ne se doutent pas que je puisse comprendre. Rien de mechant, rien de severe, juste des banalites qui, selon mon humeur, me laissent indifferent ou me font hausser les yeux. 

Je ne dis jamais bonjour, car on ne me dit jamais bonjour et de toute facon ce n'est pas la coutume. Chacun pour soit, chacun son temps et chacun son coin d'escalier. Quand meme celui qui monte, surtout s'il est charge, a la priorite et c'est un des rares moments ou un sourire peut etre echange. Peut etre le seul moment ou l'on prend conscience que l'on ne vit pas seul dans ces 7 etages, que l'on realise que les bruits de talons, de chaises, de nique, de vie sont le fait de voisins, et que peut etre que le coupable c'est lui, c'est elle ... enfin c'est de bonne guerre, on se rend la pareil en douceur, au quotidien, car apres tout on a qu'a blamer les murs.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

Ils ont refait la gare - mais de l'autre côté.
Là, ils n'y ont pas touché, l'escalier au bout du quai, celui sans portillons, celui en libre accès, celui plutôt déserté, celui où je vois la foule amassée et les trains arriver.

Non, vous ne me verrez pas courir.
Hé hé.

_Stair (ouais) to heaven_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

Escalator,
escalator,
escale à tort
dans l'escalier... Mécanique


----------



## da capo (21 Février 2008)

Est-ce que les marches font l'escalier ?
Ici, elles font le siège où je me pose dès les beaux jours pour regarder le jour se lever.

Cigarette, café noir, le corps saisi par la fraîcheur du matin.

De mes six marches, je domine la ville endormie.


----------



## meskh (21 Février 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Est-ce que les marches font l'escalier ?



C'est une bonne question d'escalier 

J'ai une préférence pour les marches harmoniques :love: que J.S.Bach a su mettre en valeur et habiller aussi finement que des jambes ..... :mouais:


----------



## NED (21 Février 2008)

Il y a un escalier dont on ne connait pas toujours la longueur, ni le nombre de marches. Certains le prennent rapidement, d'autres s'attardent au bord de la rampe.
En bois, en pierre, en fer ou tout autre matière, il varie selon les pays, les latitudes et le temps.

La première marche est franchie dès que notre âme arrive sur terre.
On le monte progressivement jusqu'à la dernière marche.l'ultime.

Pour enfin arriver au ciel...


----------



## Amok (21 Février 2008)

NED a dit:


> Il y a un escalier dont on ne connait pas toujours la longueur, ni le nombre de marches. Certains le prennent rapidement, d'autres s'attardent au bord de la rampe.
> En bois, en pierre, en fer ou tout autre matière, il varie selon les pays, les latitudes et le temps.
> 
> La première marche est franchie dès que notre âme arrive sur terre.
> ...



Beaucoup de marches ébréchées alors. Beaucoup de paliers disparus. Ce n'est plus un escalier, mais un jeu de saute moutons.

Ou alors une marelle : avec comme dernière case, l'enfer.


----------



## fredintosh (22 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Beaucoup de marches ébréchées alors. Beaucoup de paliers disparus. Ce n'est plus un escalier, mais un jeu de saute moutons.
> 
> Ou alors une marelle : avec comme dernière case, l'enfer.



Ceci dit, je n'échangerais pas cet escalier contre un escalator. Quel ennui ce serait !


----------



## mado (22 Février 2008)

La dernière case de la marelle, c'est le ciel. 7ème, XXème, qu'importe.


Y'a aussi l'escalier du 110. 5ème étage. Porte en face.
Moquette rouge.
Essoufflement.
Et derrière la porte un mec en or.
De ceux qui posent juste les bonnes questions.
Ou qui ne les posent pas. Justement.


----------



## NED (23 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ou alors une marelle : avec comme dernière case, l'enfer.


Pour toi c'est juste une évidence.....


----------



## dool (23 Février 2008)

_Quand je vais chez elle, je ne prend plus l'ascenseur. Un étage c'est court (non, je ne me rend pas chez le podologue) et la machine m'amène décidément trop rapidement devant cette porte filmée. Le coeur n'a pas le temps de battre au bon rythme, les tremblements de s'estomper, le souffle de se poser. Les escaliers tournent et mon regard se perd alors suffisamment sur ce mur qui défile pour me concentrer sur l'axe de cette rotation qui finalement se retrouve être moi.
Il a tout de même un inconvénient cet escalier. Pourquoi n'ont-ils pas mis d'interrupteur à l'entrée du couloir qui y mène ? Tous ces matins à se taper un sprint de la porte au bas des marches pour atteindre le bouton avant que le battant ne se referme brusquement et me laisse alors dans cette obscurité si angoissante. Je me pose la question alors que je sais que finalement il est à l'image de l'endroit où je me rend : peur du noir qui nous envahit et course contre la montre pour atteindre la lumière.
Non, je n'y croise personne dans ces escaliers. Ils m'amènent, me ramènent...toujours dans cette course solitaire. Et je l'ai choisi ainsi.
_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2008)

l'escalier est en bois. un bois blond et dur.
il semble interminable.

l'immeuble possède 7 étages.
il y a 54 occupants l'été et 72, l'hiver.

quand je prend l'escalier: je compte les marches.
ce n'est pas une manie ou un dérangement inopinée de ma personne, je suis sain d'esprit, mais une recommandation écrite du syndic. 
et je reste poli et mesuré quand à cette recommandation, car le mot compter était écrit en rouge.

chaque étage possède 30 marches.
il y a 7 étages, dont 2 avec 20 marches. une histoire de hauteur de plafond.
cela fait, au total, 190 marches.

j'habite au 5 ème étage.
ma porte se trouve à droite de l'escalier.
le palier est assez vaste avec des vitraux.
mon unique voisine, madame A. dont la porte se trouve à gauche de l'escalier a eu l'idée de mettre un yucca sur le palier. j'aurais mis autre chose. car un yucca, cela n'a pas de présence, c'est capricieux et fragile.
en fait, je n'aurai rien mis. 
après tout, c'est une partie commune.

pour arriver chez moi, il faut compter 150 marches.
avec l'expérience, on s'aperçoit qu'il est plus facile de compter les marches en montant qu'en descendant.
quand je descend l'escalier, il m'arrive de sauter une ou deux marches par inadvertance ou volontairement.
et pour quelqu'un qui compte en même temps, cela peut générer de grandes sources d'erreurs.
donc, parfois, et parfois souvent, je suis obligé de remonter jusqu'à mon étage pour avoir un compte juste.
cette règle n'est pas dans la recommandation écrite du syndic, mais la simple manifestation d'un esprit juste et rigoureux; méthodique et ordonné.

dans un escalier, on croise ses voisins. 
et il est toujours délicat d'en rencontrer quand vous revenez des courses, les bras chargés et l'esprit concentré à compter les marches.

il y a trois jours, je croise madame B.
elle habite au 2 ème étage et passe son temps au cinéma. 
pour rentrer chez elle madame B. doit compter 60 marches.

elle fait souvent irruption, à l'improviste, dans l'escalier. mais en fait, c'est calculé.
je me suis arrêté à la marche numéro 58, quand sa pâle silhouette me domina de deux marches.
la marche 58 a ce défaut de légèrement grincer et de légèrement tanguer.

madame B. me parle des films qu'elle a vu et me demande ceux que j'ai vu. en pure perte car je ne vais jamais au cinéma. 
je le lui dis à chaque fois.

ce jour là, j'ai dû recommencer par deux fois mon comptage.
je suis arrivé en retard à mon travail.

au 7 ème étage, il y a un jeune homme qui ne sort jamais de chez lui. du moins, on ne le voit jamais. 
c'est un écrivain.
et c'est le seul occupant de l'immeuble à ne pas compter les marches.
il l'a écrit en rouge sur la recommandation du syndic à la première personne du singulier.
le comptage le distrait de sa concentration et le détourne de son unique but qui est l'écriture.
il pense que le syndic ferait mieux d'installer un ascenseur.
c'est un écrivain pragmatique.

ces derniers temps, je suis arrivé trois fois en retard à mon travail.
toujours ce problème de comptage, de rencontres inopinées, de perte de concentration, de préoccupations diverses.

j'ai fini par recevoir une lettre où il était écrit en rouge que je n'avais plus de travail.

du jour au lendemain, je me suis retrouvé à la rue... ou plutôt dans mon escalier.
car depuis, je dors dans la cage d'escalier de mon ancien immeuble.

et j'ai définitivement arrêté de compter les marches.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2008)

Il est des escaliers surprenants.

Dans la pente qui monte au Château de Lahore (Pakistan), on a bâti un escalier pour éléphants. La hauteur des marches est d'environ 1,50 m !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> chaque étage possède 90 marches.
> il y a 7 étages, dont 2 avec 70 marches.
> une histoire de hauteur de plafond.



Si l'on prend la hauteur courante de 15 cm de hauteur de marche cela nous fait 13,50 m par étage. Et 10,5 m pour ceux qui ont une volée d'escalier à 70 marches.
C'est pas trop dur à chauffer une telle hauteur sous plafond ?




LHO a dit:


> pour arriver chez moi, il faut compter 540 marches.



Alors là je suis plus les calculs moi ou quoi... 5 volées d'escaliers de 90 marches  çà fait 450 marches normalement. Le 5ème étage étant par conséquent situé à 67,50 m de hauteur (toujours avec une hauteur de marche de 15 cm).



LHO a dit:


> j'ai fini par recevoir une lettre où il était écrit en rouge que je n'avais plus de travail.


Si c'était pour un boulot de comptable, évidemment je crois qu'ils ont sauté sur l'occasion des retards pour te licencier.

Bon c'est une maison spéciale. 

Désolé mais j'ai "l'esprit d'escalier".


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Si l'on prend la hauteur courante de 15 cm de hauteur de marche cela nous fait 13,50 m par étage. Et 10,5 m pour ceux qui ont une volée d'escalier à 70 marches.
> C'est pas trop dur à chauffer une telle hauteur sous plafond ?
> 
> 
> ...


 
j'ai modifié le nombre de marches.
je n'ai jamais compté le nombre de marches de mon escalier...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Si l'on prend la hauteur courante de 15 cm de hauteur de marche cela nous fait 13,50 m par étage. Et 10,5 m pour ceux qui ont une volée d'escalier à 70 marches.
> C'est pas trop dur à chauffer une telle hauteur sous plafond ?
> 
> Bon c'est une maison spéciale.
> ...


 
en fait, c'est le palais de sadarnapale.

edit: *l'esprit d&#8217;escalier* est "une expression qui signifie que l&#8217;on pense souvent à ce que l&#8217;on aurait pu et dû dire de plus juste, mais seulement après avoir quitté ses interlocuteurs; l&#8217;inspiration nous vient en descendant l&#8217;escalier de la tribune."


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2008)

Un escalier en ville.

C'est plus qu'un simple objet qui sert à franchir un dénivelé.
C'est un motif.
C'est un meuble.
C'est une architecture.
Ca nous raconte une, des histoires.

Escaliers pompeux ou ridicules des théâtres du XIXème siècle, je vous ai toujours vu avec vos punks-à-chiens assis sur vos marches avec leurs packs de bière, toisant la foule qui passe quelques décimètres plus bas sur le trottoir. C'est fou ce que les êtres humains ont besoin de créer des limites, des territoires. Votre première marche, que dis-je, la simple ligne qui différencie la première contremarche du trottoir sépare ainsi deux mondes qui feignent de s'ignorer.

Escaliers généreux qui regardez le soleil, au-delà des toits de la ville. Combien avons-nous été à prendre la chaleur, assis sur vos marches ? Et pour certains ou certaines à y faire une rencontre qui restera inoubliable ?

Escaliers froids, gueules grises de béton qui vomissez chaque jour votre cargaison de productifs émergeant de dessous la terre, s'empressant de gagner leurs bureaux pour la journée de labeur qui les attend.

Escaliers canailles des vieux quartiers, escarpés, se découvrant au détour de la rue, et où l'on s'attendrait à croiser Nini-Peau-de-Chien ou Irma-la-Douce faisant claquer ses talons sur votre petit pavé luisant d'un soir de crachin, et réajustant leurs bas sous la lumière forcément blafarde de lampadaires en fonte.

Escaliers médiévaux, cousins des poternes et des traboules, on se croit un petit page sorti d'un roman de chevalerie en s'essoufflant dans vos montées parfois interminables.


----------



## Pierrou (24 Février 2008)

Chez moi, treize marches... ça porte malheur peut-être... l'architecte aurait pu y penser... cela dit, si ce con là avait mis quelque soin dans la conception de l'escalier, ça se saurait... Les huit premières font pas de bruit quand je monte... la neuvième craque un peu, la dixième craque grave... ( c'est une qui est montée à l'envers, c't'un peu compliqué à expliquer mais bon... )
Après ça va... 

Par contre, ce qui fait de cette volée de marche l'escalier de la destinée, c'est que trois fois sur quatre, il faut éviter avec élégance la neuvième, pour cause de chat avachi dessus qui n'hésite pas à planter une griffe dans la chaussette au passage ( ben oui, il est désoeuvré... )

Mais bon, ça se descend en moins de quatre secondes quand le téléphone sonne 

La prochaine fois, je vous raconterai l'escalier de chez ma copine


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2008)

Il existe des escaliers aux marches fugueuses.
Des escaliers, particuliers, aux marches espiègles.
Des escaliers plus qu'étonnants qui marchent à l'envers. 
Des escaliers sur lesquels on s'embrasse, sur lesquels on glisse.
Des escaliers qui marchent du côté clair et parfois aussi du côté obscur.
Des escaliers aux mains si courantes qu'il faut presser le pas pour les attraper.
Des escaliers qui avancent à sens ou bien à contresens, avec ou sans contremarches. 
Des escaliers aux marches inusables qui, soudain, fatigués, s'arrêtent pourtant de grimper. 
Des escaliers comme le chemin d'Alice s'effaçant avec le temps et renaissant dans un lent mouvement.
Il existe des escaliers portant également le monde, aussi bien l'âge que la jeunesse, les estropiés que les valides.
Ces escaliers sont des sisyphes huilés, bien que chaînés et enchaînés ils restent pourtant aimables et plein de bonté d'âme. 
Ils sont plus forts que des escaliers de pierre, plus forts que des escaliers de bois mais ils crient parfois sous le poids de nos âmes à porter.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2008)

Il fallait bien que quelqu'un la sorte, sinon MacGé ne serait plus ce qu'il est...

"A nos chevaux,
Nos escaliers,
Nos femmes,

Et ceux qui les montent !"​
On me l'a toujours décrite comme la phrase rituelle lorsque on porte un toast dans la Cavalerie. Mais si quelqu'un a des précisions...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> je vous ai toujours vu avec vos *punks-à-chiens*


Ce fil, comme les escaliers d'Escher, semble monter, ou descendre, on ne sait - pour revenir par un clin d'oeil à son auteur (hauteur ?) de départ.
Trompe-l'oeil.

Même si je n'ai plus de chien.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

Ah&#8230; si on le demande, je peux répondre 

En fait, c'est un ban traditionnel qui n'est pas tout à fait comme ça 

L'original tel que les cavalos (tas de fiottes !!! ) me l'ont appris est :

_A nos femmes, à nos chevaux,
aux perrons de nos châteaux,
A ceux qui les montent avec ou sans éperons,
Et par Saint Georges, vive la cavalerie !_


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> _A nos femmes, à nos chevaux,
> aux perrons de nos châteaux,
> A ceux qui les montent avec ou sans éperons,
> Et par Saint Georges, vive la cavalerie !_



C'est sûr, ça a de l'allure


----------



## Lila (25 Février 2008)

...on dit que les escaliers sont le produit d'une formule mathématique bien précise pour une aisance d'usage et une intégration parfaite à l'ensemble architectural....

... :mouais: ....j'habite une de ces vieilles maisons de village....
...ben le mathématicien local devait être salement bourré ce jour de l'an 1700 et des poussières ....
...pour utiliser cet ouvrage d'art,  il faut avoir une jambe plus courte que l'autre ...alternativement...
....ainsi que chausser du 37 d'un côté et du 43 de l'autre ......alternativement aussi.....
....et pour bien faire, les nez de marche sont en bois d'arbre authentique et d'époque ....donc ne jamais y marcher pieds nus ....sous peine de recolter quelques cure-dents en guise d'échardes...
J'ai eu la curiosité (malsaine) d'aller voir en dessous comment s'était fait .......et là je dois bien dire que je crois dorénavant aux miracles....certainement l'influence divine du sanctuaire d'une sainte à proximité... 

Mais j'y ai trouvé quand même un avantage à cet escalier....quand ma belle-mère vient ....je change l'ampoule qui éclaire la descente.....un 20 W tamisée convient très bien ...
:love:


----------



## Lila (25 Février 2008)

...il y a chez moi un second escalier qui permet d'accéder à l'étage (heureusement sinon ça serait la cave...mais de celui-là je vous parlerai plus tard ....)...

...comme le premier, seuls des calculs à base d'eau de vie frelatée peuvent expliquer ce résultat surprenant.
Il a cependant un caractère bien à lui ......car c'est un savant mélange de moderne et d'ancien .....quand je dis moderne, c'est que le mathématicien comtemporain qui l'a concu était aussi bourré que son illustre prédecesseur....mais lui au pastis "_51 je t'aime_"... "refrain provençal traditionnel connu)...
Donc cela donne les 4 premières marches dans un style néo post moderne mal fait d'une largeur normale cependant ....et puis d'un coup (d'un seul) on passe (en levant la jambe très haut) à la marche suivante rescapée de l'ancienne construction ...sauf que la largeur convenable se réduit de moitié, laissant l'option entre se fracturer la hanche droite sur l'arrête du mur ou se charcuter le flanc gauche sur le mur en pierres apparantes..... du coup absorbé par  ce terrible dilemme on en oubli la hauteur sous plafond car cet étroit escalier se découpe dans le plancher de l'étage du dessus....

Je résume donc, fracture de la hanche droite ou lacérations diverses et profondes des chaires molles à gauche et commotion cérébrale ou sclap (au choix selon la vitsse de montée..)

Cet escalier présente cependant quelques avantages : 
1- cest le seul qui permette de monter à l'étage des "parents" ...donc les gosses en ont eu peur pendant tout le temps où ils étaient trop petits pour y monter (ah oui ...il n'y a pas de garde corps..)  ....résultats ....les parents pouvaient à loisir jouir (oh ouiiii) d'une tranquilité bien méritée...
- 2 cela permet à ma femme de garder la ligne car tout écart de poids (et de largeur), toute culotte de cheval est proscrite sous peine de dormir en bas avec les enfants ou le chat...
- 3 j'invite souvent ma belle-mère à venir prendre le thé le soir avec nous à l'étage

...j'adore cette maison !!!

Ps : demain je vous parles des escaliers de la cave


----------



## Aladdin Sane (25 Février 2008)

109 marches.
109 instants de réflexion.
Ai-je vraiment envie de rentrer à la maison ce soir?
Ai-je vraiment envie de passer cette porte qui ouvre sur une quotidien dont je ne fais déjà presque plus partie?
109 marches pour y penser.
Le pallier pour ne pas décider.
Un temps
Une clé
J'ouvre
C'est reparti pour un soir
Jusqu'à demain.
109 marches...


----------



## IP (25 Février 2008)

100 marches quand je rentre surchargé,
80 marches en passant par l'arrière,
50 marches en les montant deux par deux (parce que je ne sais pas faire autrement)
35 marches en les montants trois par trois (parce que ça réchauffe)

100 planches de vieux bois patinées par le temps,
Quelques milliers de tommettes entières ou fissurées pour rappeler que nous sommes dans le sud....

5 paliers avec la magasin, la sympathique proprio, sa fille, sa petite fille, son arrière petite fille, sa bru, bref un immeuble très familiale !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

J'ai monté un escalier quatre à quatre, 
les mains dans les poches la tête en l'air, 
j'ai pas compté les marches.

J'ai pas pensé à reprendre mon souffle, 
J'ai finit les derniers mètres en apnée,
Je me suis écroulée sur le dernier palier ...

Ma tête s'est hurtée à une dure réalité, 
J'ai glissé, lentement au début, une à une les marches, 
puis tout s'est accéléré, j'ai dégringolé.

Je sais toujours pas combien de marche a cet escalier,
Je m'en fous, je suis sans force en boule sur le perron, 
avec un panneau "attention au paillasson".

On m'a depuis transféré de trottoir et donné une canne
Et je suis devant un autre escalier ...
Mais le coeur n'y est plus, j'ai plus envie de d'escalader.

J'vais peut être me mettre à compter les marches.
Vu le temps que je passe à regarder mes pieds.
A les guider pour entreprendre la montée de cet escalier.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

son corps a été happé par le ciel.
l'escalier mécanique défile dans le vide d'une béance.
inconscient, je m'approche du désastre.


----------



## Amok (26 Février 2008)

Ce putain d'escalier.

Je ne connaissais pas trop ce quartier de Paris : l'avenue Mozart, tu penses, ce n'était pas vraiment le genre d'endroit où nous trainions, avec les potes. Freddy jouait de la batterie dans un groupe brésilien "chez Félix", rue Mouffetard, qui est devenu depuis la mort de Félix un magasin de sapes, Jean Claude rêvait d'ouvrir son cabinet de kiné mais sans savoir où, et jean Luc nous baladait dans sa vieille R16, déjà has been depuis longtemps à l'époque. Avenue Mozart il n'y avait, et surement toujours, rien à y voir, ou a y faire. Nos nuits se passaient là où ca bougeait à l'époque, le Palace, les Bains. Le genre d'endroit où la sortie, pour reprendre Lavilliers est un choc : "c'est déjà demain". Crochés au bar dans la nuit du Sunset, ou du "Pacific Pallissades" à l'ombre de Beaubourg, nous attendions l'avenir.

Ce soir là, je l'ai pris pour la première fois, ce putain d'escalier. Avenue Mozart, j'imaginais une grande montée toute de tapis rouge vêtue, avec la rampe dorée qui brille même dans le noir, et le son des pas feutré, feutré, feutré. Non. Ce n'était pas celui là : c'était celui des "petites gens". Celui qui permet aux nantis de ne pas croiser le personnel. Enfin, qui permettait, il y a deux siècles. Celui planqué par une porte qu'il fallait connaitre.

Cet escalier était, lui, large comme les épaules, et la peinture écaillée traçait des cartes en beige et blanc. Des cartes de ce monde qui t'a un jour happée et fait que nos vies se sont éloignées. Il y a si longtemps. Tu habitais une toute petite chambre, sous le zinc, et de la fenêtre je découvrais un nouveau Paris, inconnu. Mais dès le jour tombé, au retour d'un vernissage ou d'un ciné, ce Paris là bruissait des mêmes bruits, des mêmes odeurs que l'autre, mon Paris. L'escalier menait à un couloir, long, triste. A peu près au milieu, il y avait ta porte. C'est ce soir là, juste grâce au dernier métro, que tout a commencé. 

Pendant des mois, cet escalier fut le chemin qui me menait à toi. J'observais le monde des taches changer, la planète se modifier au fil des plaques de peintures qui tombaient au sol. Mais au final tu étais toujours là, toute de cuir, avec ces longs cheveux blonds qui traçaient sur la peau le chemin que je suivais pour te sentir. Et puis un jour tu es partie de l'autre côté de l'atlantique. Pas de remords, pas de regrets d'un côté comme de l'autre : nous avions vécu notre histoire et la jeunesse acceptait, de part et d'autre, que la vie est longue et que tant de choses sont à découvrir qu'il était trop tôt pour souffrir d'une séparation.

Des années plus tard, alors que je vivais dans une ile, tu as repris contact avec moi. Alors que les grenouilles hurlaient sous la lune ronde, j'ai lu tes mots, à nouveau. Ces mots qui me plaisaient tant. Ces mots qui m'avaient fait monter jour après jour ces marches pour te retrouver. La carte du monde était devenue bien plus réelle, et c'était à moi d'être loin.

J'ignore ce que tu es devenue. Probablement as tu des enfants, un mari. Peut-être non. As tu ouvert cette galerie d'Art dont tu rêvais ? As-tu, comme beaucoup d'entre nous, oublié tes rêves en cours de route ? Tu sais, malgré toutes ces années, malgré le temps et l'espace, je n'ai jamais oublié cet escalier.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

dans la ville lointaine suspendue entre deux rives, 
des hommes tentent, péniblement, de faire entrer un morceau d'escalier dans un autre escalier.

vu d'en haut, on a l'impression qu'une partie de l'escalier s'est détachée, comme un tiroir qui s'ouvre.
vu d'en bas, ce détachement est comme suspendu dans le vide.

lenteur des gestes.
procession immobile.
montée inexorable.

on redoute ce moment où les bras cèdent.
et où tout cesse


****
_l'escalier et son double_


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2008)

Rue de la Montagne sainte Geneviève ... Une porte étroite, qui donne accès à un immeuble qui devait déjà être vétuste à l'époque ou MM Roux et Combaluzier vendaient eux mêmes leurs ascenseurs.

Derrière la porte, après un court couloir, qu'un ensemble hétéroclite de boites aux lettres dépareillées rend encore plus étroit, débute cet improbable escalier. L'architecte a du retenir, pour les hauteurs de ses marches, une curieuse suite de Fibonacci, mais malheureusement, l'artisan qui le a réalisé à du mélanger ses planches, et les assembler dans le désordre, car sur les trois étages de ce labyrinthe en trois dimensions qu'est en fait cet escalier (avec ses détours, ses voies sans issues, et ses boucles te ramenant après t'avoir fait monter, puis descendre un nombre improbable d'étages, à l'endroit que tu as quitté trois minutes plus tôt), il ne dois pas y avoir plus de deux marches de même hauteur, et encore, celles ci sont elles à des étages différents.

Par contre, quel que soit le parcours que j'empruntais, il aboutissait invariablement devant cette petite porte fraîchement repeinte en bleu ciel, derrière laquelle, je savais te retrouver :love:

C'était il y a longtemps, j'ai depuis connu d'autres amours, dont le dernier en date dure maintenant depuis un quart de siècle, mais je repense parfois, avec une certaine émotion, à cette époque insouciante, ou Pascal, pas encore 77, gravissait ces marches avec l'enthousiasme de ses vingt ans


----------



## tirhum (27 Février 2008)




----------



## tirhum (29 Février 2008)

Z'êtes essouflés ?!...  


=>[]


----------



## Nobody (29 Février 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Z'êtes essouflés ?!...



Non. Ils sont là:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2008)

dans l'escalier immobile
les regards se croisent et s'évitent.
les gestes s'essayent à ne plus être. 
à disparaître.
on aimerait que notre enveloppe corporel puisse se détacher.
se soustraire de cette inertie, de cette inquiètude soudaine.

_toute tentative de dérobade est exclue._
_il n'y a pas d'issue._
_l'espace est fermé._
_saturé._

à chaque extrémité de l'escalier, il n'y a rien.
un rien qui s'apparente au vide.
un vide détaché des contingences du réel.
un vide informel et sans nom.

c'est un escalier presque horizontal et sans marches, suspendu dans l'air.
plan incliné, posé là, dans le vaste ciel immobile.
c'est un lieu isolé du monde.
un lieu de passage qui ne mène nulle part.

_toute tentative de dérobade est exclue._
_il n'y a pas d'issue._
_l'espace est fermé._
_saturé._

un léger tremblement traverse la foule inerte. 
un bruit ininterrompu investit l'espace.
l'escalier se met en mouvement.
_lentement._

les premières personnes sont déjà happées par le vide.
elles disparaissent dans la matière opaque de l'air.
bientôt, les dernières basculent à leur tour.
_lentement._

à cette distance, l'escalier, toujours en mouvement, semble à l'arrêt.
il n'y a plus personne.

le soleil s'est levé.
l'escalier se détache nettement du ciel.
prenant un relief surprenant.
forme blanche sur fond blanc.

à l'une des extrémités de l'escalier, une masse informe et floue apparaît.
_lentement._

les premières personnes qui avaient disparu, tout à l'heure, par le haut, réapparaissent, à présent, par le bas.
leurs silhouettes semblent trembler dans l'air vaporeux.

dans la lumière naissante, les dernières personnes émergent d'un brouillard de chaleur.

à cet instant, l'escalier s'arrête.
immobile...


----------



## NED (3 Mars 2008)

___________
_________I
_________
______I
_____
___I
__


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mars 2008)


--I
---
------I
-------
----------I
-----------
--------------I
-------------------
-------------------I_/\_


----------



## Chang (4 Mars 2008)

> __________
> _
> _________I
> _________
> ...





> 
> --I
> ---
> ------I
> ...




*C'est nul .... !!!! 
*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

escalier en fil de fer.


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2008)

J'étais sur le balcon, fumant une cigarette. Puis vous êtes passée, longue silhouette noire aux cheveux sombres, le pas pressé, pour longer le muret afin de rejoindre votre voiture qui était garée dans la rue perpendiculaire. Vous y avez pris un objet, puis avez fait le trajet en sens inverse. Vous avez ensuite disparue dans l'escalier.

Je tirais sur la cigarette, et vos pas rapides n'ont pas empêchés que j'admire la courbe de ce pantalon sombre, de cette chemise ouverte. Pourtant, il faisait nuit. Vous marchiez bien, et cette élégance naturelle m'a touchée. Vous n'habitez pas là, "en face", je le sais. Probablement êtes vous invitée a une soirée, chez des amis. Dans les prochaines heures, vous allez parler, piocher dans les assiettes de noix de cajou, le verre à la main. Je sais que vous n'habitez pas là car tout à l'heure, je vous ai déjà vue, entrer accompagnée de votre ami. Par hasard. N'allez pas croire, surtout, que je guettais votre apparition : je ne suis pas en demande a ce point là. Rien de lubrique dans cette observation : juste de l'admiration, un sentiment terriblement hétéro. Pas dans le sens bavant, juste comme un fou de voitures pourrait tomber en arrêt devant les lignes élégantes d'une Bugatti.
J'ai toujours aimé celles qui étaient belles même lorsqu'elles ignoraient être vues. Un bassin qui bouge au rythme des pas, ni trop, ni trop peu, juste comme il faut. Une chevelure qui glisse au gré du vent, des bras qui ondulent, une chemise dont les boutons sont complices.

Merci à vous, dont j'ignore le nom. J'oubliais : sur Ciné cinéma culte, en fond sonore il y avait "les ailes du désir". Si un ange était sur mon épaule, je suis prêt à parier qu'il a rêvé, un moment, d'être mortel. Moi, j'ai juste pensé que l'escalier était voleur, et je l'ai détesté.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

Il est des escaliers qui montent au Ciel...





(Versailles - "Les Cent Marches")

J'ai toujours eu un grand faible pour les escaliers extérieurs. 
Celui-ci nous fait monter dans l'azur. Impossible de pressentir l'étendue de la grande terrasse du Midi quand on est à son pied. Surprise de l'escalier.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

Aux Etats-Unis, pays de toutes les démesures, il existe une maison construite par l'héritière Winchester, le célèbre inventeur de la carabine éponyme. A la suite de malheurs personnels, et influencée par des mages et des charlatans, Sarah Winchester sombra peu à peu dans une terrible folie : celle de la persécution par les âmes des morts. Mais pas n'importe quels morts : tous ceux auxquels une balle tirée par une Winchester avait ôtée la vie.
Elle fit construire pendant des décennies une maison à la mesure tant de sa folie que de sa fortune pour y piéger les fantômes. Immense demeure en bois à clins peints en blanc, dans ce style californien du début XXème, la maison est particulièrement remarquable pour son plan labyrinthique, ses 160 pièces (nombre paraît-il invérifiable)... et ses nombreux escaliers. Ceux-ci traversent la maison en tout sens et sont destinés à duper les fantômes : escaliers montant au plafond, s'interrompant brusquement ou encore débouchant sur des trappes. 
Escaliers fous pour bâtisse folle.


----------



## two (5 Mars 2008)

plus d'info sur la maison winchester


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Aux Etats-Unis, pays de toutes les démesures, il existe une maison construite par l'héritière Winchester, le célèbre inventeur de la carabine éponyme. A la suite de malheurs personnels, et influencée par des mages et des charlatans, Sarah Winchester sombra peu à peu dans une terrible folie : celle de la persécution par les âmes des morts. Mais pas n'importe quels morts : tous ceux auxquels une balle tirée par une Winchester avait ôtée la vie.
> Elle fit construire pendant des décennies une maison à la mesure tant de sa folie que de sa fortune pour y piéger les fantômes. Immense demeure en bois à clins peints en blanc, dans ce style californien du début XXème, la maison est particulièrement remarquable pour son plan labyrinthique, ses 160 pièces (nombre paraît-il invérifiable)... et ses nombreux escaliers. Ceux-ci traversent la maison en tout sens et sont destinés à duper les fantômes : escaliers montant au plafond, s'interrompant brusquement ou encore débouchant sur des trappes.
> Escaliers fous pour bâtisse folle.



Quand on sait qu'en fait, la fameuse Winchester 73, trop chère, n'a été l'arme de l'ouest qu'à Hollywood, le cow-boy de base du vrai far west devant se contenter généralement d'armes plus ordinaires, telle la carabine Spencer-Henry (de laquelle la Winchester s'était d'ailleurs inspirée, et qui lui ressemblait tant qu'on se demande même si "plagié" ne s'appliquerait pas mieux que "inspiré"), on se dit que les gourous exploiteurs des années (19)60/70 n'ont rien inventé, et notamment pas ce système *d'escalier vers la fortune* (habile retour au sujet ) qu'est l'exploitation de la crédulité des gogos


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

c'est une partition du temps et de l'espace.
une partition mobile.
une image en mouvement. agitée. jamais au repos.
ici, tout est fugace et là, comme posé, tout semble figé, immobile.
quelque chose (d'incertain) se maintient. quelque chose que l'on peut saisir, appréhender.

les mouvements incessants reprennent...

c'est un espace de respiration, assez large pour y contenir deux personnes.
on y opère des transitions rapides. lentes et mesurées. selon.
un appareil d'enregistrement n'en retiendrait que des séquences aléatoires.
des coupes immobiles, brouillées par la vitesse et la lumière.
la trace dun corps.
un nu rapide.

c'est un espace de transition qui permet de circuler, de passer d'un registre à un autre.
d'un niveau, l'autre.
d'un niveau bas à un niveau haut. par exemple.

les mouvements incessants cessent.

cest une partition immobile du temps.
une image arrêtée.
et seule.
ton corps à même le bois.
un bois dur et dense.

c'est un escalier fait de trois marches.
son contour me hante.
sa forme changeante me perd.

c'est un escalier de trois marches.
dans la ville anonyme.
suspendue.

*****


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Mars 2008)

P'tain certains, vous vous sentez pas l'air d'être des gros ratés ? 


4 pages de conneries (poétiques plus certain en plus, j'vous dit pas l'niveau) sur... des escaliers ! Mais remuez vous, vous avez rien de mieux a faire qu'écrire des conneries sur des marches en nous expliquant en 20 lignes de poésie sans aucun talent que vous préférez les escaliers en colimaçon avec les marches en bois que les escaliers en palier avec des marches en métal ?

Encore, ceux qui racontent une anecdote oh combien intéressante, ça peut passer pour de l'égocentrisme et de la nostalgie du à une décomposition de l'âge avancé ; ceux qui racontent un truc du genre, anecdote ou p'tit truc marrant, ça peut passer, certaines p'tites histoires étaient même vaguement intéressantes ;
Mais ceux (hello LHO) qui font des tas de messages de dizaines de lignes sur de la poésie sur un escalier (jsais pas si c'est lui qui les à écrit ou si c'est une citation [Je sais pas si ce qui est le mieux entre écrire ces trucs ou les citer en les pensant intéressant]), une irrésistible envie de leur demander "Mais... T'as que ça à foutre de tes journées de faire de la poésie a propos d'un escalier sur un forum ?"


Sinon, mon escalier, c'est ce qui réprésente la limite entre le rez-de-chaussé ou y'a généralement toute ma famille (ce qui fait que j'y vais le moins possible) de ma chambre, ou je suis la plupart du temps tranquil' à jouer d'la gratte, écouter d'la musique etc.


----------



## kisbizz (9 Mars 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> 4 pages de conneries (poétiques plus certain en plus, j'vous dit pas l'niveau) sur... des escaliers ! Mais remuez vous, vous avez rien de mieux a faire qu'écrire des conneries sur des marches .....



tu preferes que je te racontes comment je me fais draguer dans l'escalier qui meme du parking au rdc ?  

ou plutot , du mec du 4eme qui attends sagement dans l'acenseur  que je monte par l'ecalier au rdc (boite a lettre oblige ) pour remonter ensemble  mecaniquement a nos  etages respectif ?  


edit : tu sais , chez moi c'est plutot une histoire d'acenseur


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> tu preferes que je te racontes comment je me fais draguer dans l'escalier qui meme du parking au rdc ?
> 
> ou plutot , du mec du 4eme qui attends sagement dans l'acenseur  que je monte par l'ecalier au rdc (boite a lettre oblige ) pour remonter ensemble  mecaniquement a nos  etages respectif ?
> 
> ...




Comme on disait lorsque j'étais au lycée : "La censeur est dans l'escalier" 

Remarque que si le mec du 4ème reste aussi sage pendant la montée que pendant qu'il t'attend, c'est moindre mal 

 Princess


----------



## Craquounette (9 Mars 2008)

Une nuit lointaine d'été.
La soirée avait été agréable, entre amis. Nous sommes rentrés ensemble, comme bien d'autres fois. J'aimais t'écouter parler... Tu m'expliquais ton "chez toi", là-bas où les gens roulent à gauche, la violence dans les rues, la crainte de traverser ton quartier en sortant des cours, de ton amour récent pour le cinéma... Je te parlais musique, te filais des coups de main pour tes études...
Nous avons marché sur le même chemin que tant de soirées précédentes, à un détail près, cet escalier... Pourquoi l'avoir pris ce soir là? "Le chemin est sombre, mais ça raccourcit le trajet..." Il était déjà le lendemain matin, je n'avais qu'une envie : aller me coucher...
Un effleurement, un regard, voilà, tout à commencer comme ça... Cette nuit-là... Dans cet escalier...
Cet escalier, je l'ai pris de nombreuses fois depuis... Quelques marches, un passage étroit, quelques tag, de rares amoureux..

Nous nous sommes croisés jeudi, à nouveau dans un escalier...  Je ne t'ai pas reconnu tout de suite. Mes pensées étaient à 500km de cet escalier. Je me suis retournée, trop tard... Tu disparaissais sur les dernières marches. 2 petits bambins te donnaient la main...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> P'tain certains, vous vous sentez pas l'air d'être des gros ratés ?
> 
> 
> 4 pages de conneries (poétiques plus certain en plus, j'vous dit pas l'niveau) sur... des escaliers ! Mais remuez vous, vous avez rien de mieux a faire qu'écrire des conneries sur des marches en nous expliquant en 20 lignes de poésie sans aucun talent que vous préférez les escaliers en colimaçon avec les marches en bois que les escaliers en palier avec des marches en métal ?
> ...



ce ne sont pas des citations, mais des écrits. et écrire est une forme de jeu. 
et j'ai pour habitude, et ce depuis longtemps, d'avoir plusieurs activités en même temps, ce qui me permet de ne jamais perdre mon temps...

tu écoutes *korn *et j'écoute *zorn*, je ne dis pas que korn c'est de la merde et que zorn c'est bien.
je ne dis rien.

et d'une façon générale, quand quelque chose m'est étranger ou loin de ma sphère, je m'abstiens d'en parler... 
qui plus est en mal.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Mars 2008)

:love::love::love: 

On parle pas là de musique, j'me fout juste de ta gueule parce que tu fait de la poésie sur un escalier 

Après, si tu veux me rendre la pareille, l'autre fois à cause d'un truc perdu, j'ai du faire le gage de faire une poésie d'amour en alexandrin, et vu que ça me les brisait, j'ai fait un truc qu'on peut potentiellement qualifier de minable 

Le truc c'est que je me fout de la gueule de tout le monde, des gens que j'aime comme ceux que j'aime pas ; Pour la peine j'vais bouler le créateur de ce fil en rouge parce que j'préfère l'ascenseur.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> P'tain certains, vous vous sentez pas l'air d'être des gros ratés ?
> 
> 
> 4 pages de conneries (poétiques plus certain en plus, j'vous dit pas l'niveau) sur... des escaliers ! Mais remuez vous, vous avez rien de mieux a faire qu'écrire des conneries sur des marches en nous expliquant en 20 lignes de poésie sans aucun talent que vous préférez les escaliers en colimaçon avec les marches en bois que les escaliers en palier avec des marches en métal ?
> ...



Pas bête tout çà... Bien vu...
Pour les escaliers il faut faire court.
Je répète la règle même si personne ne semble l'avoir remarquée :

2h + g = 64​
Voilà une chose importante à dire sur les escaliers.


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Mars 2008)

haa bon, moi je connaissais, 100 l'HO7 + LHO + L100
Pardon, désolé, bon escalier 
Méchant scub marteau va .....


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> tu fait de la poésie *sur* un escalier



Tout le monde n'a pas le bonheur d'être concierge


----------



## da capo (9 Mars 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> gna gna gna



oui, bravo. 
il manquait un "_patochman-like_" pour nous rappeler comment nous devions poster, alors voilà junior qui vient nous la jouer "mais vous tournez en rond les vieux". 

tu vois, autant ce que tu lis ici ne t'intéresse pas, autant moi de mon côté, simple lecteur et contributeur, je n'en ai mais alors rien à foutre de ton avis. 
une pollution parmi tant d'autres.

et, pour rester dans le sujet, les ascenseurs ça pue la pisse tout le temps du trajet.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> haa bon, moi je connaissais, 100 l'HO7 + LHO + L100
> Pardon, désolé, bon escalier
> Méchant scub marteau va .....



hier, en sortant de chez moi, il y avait un requin-marteau dans mon escalier. un requin vivant...
bla. bla. bla...


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Mars 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> :love::love::love:
> 
> 
> 
> Après, si tu veux me rendre la pareille, l'autre fois à cause d'un truc perdu, j'ai du faire le gage de faire une poésie d'amour en alexandrin, et vu que ça me les brisait, j'ai fait un truc qu'on peut potentiellement qualifier de *minable*



Ah, mais pas du tout. Je m'en souviens bien, puisque j'étais vaguement concerné par la chose. Le poème était très bien tourné, empreint d'une émotion authentique, exprimant avec adresse les méandres les plus secrètes de ton âme, escaladant avec légèreté les escaliers reliant tes divers niveaux de conscience


----------



## kisbizz (10 Mars 2008)

da capo a dit:


> ....
> 
> et, pour rester dans le sujet, les ascenseurs ça pue la pisse tout le temps du trajet.



le mien sent bon, parfois on dirait un magasin de parfumerie .... on doit aimer se parfumer par ici    



un escalier que j'ai beaucoup aimé .. ou detesté 

il etait (et surement il est toujours) tres large , en marbre blanc , il y avait beaucoup du monde mais seulement a un certain moment de la journée , le reste du temp il restait desert ... sauf quand ma copine et moi meme on etait virés de la classe et on allait soit s'assoir soit y faire du step dessus .

chaque lundi matin il fallait le gravir de 2 etages pour aller dans ma classe , chaques semaines mes sentiments vis a vis de lui n'etaient jamais pareil , surtout quand il fallait le gravir pour les cours de topographie ou de chimie .

les lundis aprés-midi il etait souvent notre compagnon/entraineur a ma copine et a moi pendant l'heure creuse avant d'aller dans le gymnase ....

Durant 2 ans je l'ai trahis avec un en bois sombre mais celui ci ne m'a laissé aucun souvenir marquant ... j'ai retrouvé avec joie l'elegant marbre , mes copains qui n'avaient pas renoncée a pursuivre année aprés année mais pas ma copine , elle avait abandonnée .

La derniere année ..... combient de fois on est montés pour redescendre tres vite au risque de nous casser un os  jusq'a au demi sous sol pour s'enfuir en moto a la chasse du farniente au bord du lac voisin ? 

tiens , si j'etais encore la bas j'aurais surement continué dans la vie professionelles que on m'avait destiné ....et comme c'est un "affaire" de famille il y aurait eu de forte chance que ma fille aille aussi la-bas ....et j'aurais pu continuer a le voir cet escalier et vagabonder dans mes souvenir a chaque fois que je l'aurais pris .


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Pour la peine j'vais bouler le créateur de ce fil en rouge parce que j'préfère l'ascenseur.



Puisses-tu pourrir éternellement en un Enfer en forme d'escalier à 7 niveaux bouclant sur lui même, les bras chargés de seaux de matières fécales issues des ténébreux derrière de toute la clique maudite des démons du cercle puant des digestions difficiles !

Comprendra-t-on un jour cette obsession des plus jeunes qui consiste à traîner en bas des escaliers dans le seul but d'enquiquiner les braves gens ?
N'as-tu donc que cela à faire de ta jeune vie ?

Hé hé.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Mars 2008)

da capo a dit:


> oui, bravo.
> il manquait un "_patochman-like_" pour nous rappeler comment nous devions poster, alors voilà junior qui vient nous la jouer "mais vous tournez en rond les vieux".
> 
> tu vois, autant ce que tu lis ici ne t'intéresse pas, autant moi de mon côté, simple lecteur et contributeur, je n'en ai mais alors rien à foutre de ton avis.
> ...



Certains ascenseurs feraient bien de lâcher :sleep:


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Mars 2008)

Je suis assis sur mon escalier 

En gros, si je compte bien, il fait trois marches

Je n'ai pas des étages pénibles à monter, car j'ai pu éviter les immeubles, les superpositions de gens dans des espaces verticaux

Je dois avoir de la chance

C'est mon escalier qui me le dit

Il faut le croire

Il descend de vieux escaliers, comme les escaliers descendent souvent 

Des ancêtres dont il me parle souvent

Il sait que je parle la langue des escaliers

Je l'écoute

Il me dit parfois que le chemin vers le haut et vers le bas est le même

Alors, je lui demande comment il s'appelle

Mais il ne se livre pas comme ça, mon escalier

Mais l'autre jour, je l'ai menacé de le recimenter et de le peindre en blanc

(il faut parfois être sévère avec les escaliers, même quand on les aime bien, même quand tout marche bien avec eux)

Et là, il m'a dit : je m'appelle l'Obscur

Je suis né, il y a longtemps, à Ephèse


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2008)

Un escalier ? Non, pas vraiment. Juste une ou deux marches.

Depuis la gare, j'observais le paysage qui défilait. Un paysage de ville, d'abord, puis de montagnes. Nous montions.
La porte de la voiture à peine claquée, je vis surgir du brouillard le squelette noir d'un pylône de remonte-pente. Juste posé là, inutile.

Et puis cette maison dans les nuages, car il était plus beau de parler de nuages que de brouillard. Ces deux marches, puis j'entrais et découvrais ces lieux dont je rêvais depuis si longtemps. Nous étions enfin tous les deux. Pas dans le même état d'esprit : tant de temps était passé depuis, mais avec le même sentiment d'ados qui se surprennent à vieillir. Tu n'avais pas encore tes deux filles. Tu étais comme je t'avais quittée, avec ces longs cheveux jusqu'à la taille et ton éternel jean. Et ces yeux bleus, une candeur, une jeunesse que je ne percevais pas encore, ayant la même.

Tu étais comme je t'avais retrouvée dans la capitale ce soir où, crachant toutes mes économies d'étudiant je t'avais entrainée dans un resto de Montparnasse pour un diner entre nous, si loin de la plage, avec des bougies sur la table. Tu te souviens ? tes parents pensaient que tu étais chez une amie, pas loin de chez toi, à 600 Kms. Le mensonge était si bon : l'interdit avait un gout d'aventure. La dernière fois que je t'ai vue, tu m'as dit que si ta fille ainée faisait la même chose tu la tuerais. Cela m'a fait sourire... Si j'avais un fils, et s'il prenait le train sans rien me dire pour rejoindre un amour d'été, j'aurais plutôt envie de le serrer dans mes bras... Après avoir flippé rétrospectivement. Mais tu as peut-être raison : l'époque n'est plus la même. Ou alors c'est nous qui avons changés. Putain, c'est affreux.

Nous avons longuement parlé, ce soir là, à l'ombre des montagnes. Puis, tu m'as emmené passer la soirée chez un de tes amis. Je n'en avais pas vraiment envie, mais bon, c'était une nouvelle découverte. A peine rentrés, tu m'as montré la boite dans laquelle tu avais archivées toutes mes lettres. Ouch : le choc : c'est fou ce que j'ai pu t'écrire. Finalement, c'était bien, l'avant internet. Ca sentait le papier et l'encre, le temps passé. Pour chacune d'entre elles, je me souvenais du moment, de l'odeur, de la musique écoutée en noircissant les pages. J'ai beaucoup moins de souvenirs sur les "iChats".

Cette nuit là, nous avons partagés le même lit, sagement, observant en parlant la lune qui jouait avec les interstices des volets. Et le matin a jeté dans la chambre sa lumière. N. est passée. Elle n'a pas pu s'empêcher, lorsque tu t'es levée pour aller chercher le café, de me demander si "nous avions baisés", avec tout ce que l'aspect vulgaire de la question laissait transparaître de jalousie. Pourtant, avec N, c'était terminé depuis longtemps. Finalement, les femmes sont aussi possessives que les mecs : Le Boulevard Voltaire était loin, dans tous les sens du terme et, te souviens tu, N ? Entre toi et moi il n'avait jamais été question d'amour.

Quelques heures après, je suis remonté dans la voiture. Le soleil perçait les nuages et je me suis aperçu que le pylône était vert, comme tous les pylônes de remonte-pente. Vert comme l'herbe qui l'entourait. C'était le début du printemps : bientôt, l'été allait apporter ses nouvelles aventures. Si mes souvenirs sont exacts, de cet été qui naissait, je n'ai gardé en septembre que quelques grains de sable au fond d'une poche alors que le "notre" m'avait fait découvrir en fin d'un hiver un chalet perdu dans la montagne, avec deux marches.


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2008)

Avec l'escalier de l'age qui monte,
Je remercie bien chaleureusement toutes et ceux qui m'ont souhaité un bon anniversaire !
:love: 

Escalator repéré la semaine dernière (pour les jupettes... )
sortie de la ligne 14 "bibliothèque", la pente possède un bon pourcentage.
Attendons les beaux jours...
 

Biz,


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Mars 2008)

Avec les années, mon voisin de palier commençais à avoir une démarche claudiquante. Vite essoufflé, marche après marche, la peine se dessinait sur son visage. 

Je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte de suite ... C'est un dimanche, quand les petites enfants sont venu me rendre visite que j'ai compris que ça n'allais pas fort. 
J'attendais sur le palier après avoir ouvert la porte de l'immeuble à l'interphone. Les petits enfants montaient à toute vitesse et Mussel comme une tortue. 

La vieillesse m'a prise d'un seul coup. Mussel était un homme fort, et j'avais gardé en mémoire cette image de robustesse et de puissance qu'il reflétait. Je ne compte plus les fois où il montait mes cabas en montant les marches deux par deux. 
Pourtant, j'était obligée de me rendre à l'évidence, tout cela l'avais quitté, les années passant.

Plus tard, je lui ai demandé ce qui n'allait pas. 
Il me répondit entre deux souffles "le coeur." La visite chez le cardiologue n'avais pas laissé un bon pronostic. Et de savoir cela ne l'encourageais guerre, d'autant que cela le rapprochais un peut plus de son autre Coeur. 

Les choses se sont inversées.... Je lui portait dorénavant ses cabas, même si je ne montait pas les marches 2 à 2. Il me félicitait pour ma santé et mon tonus. Mussel faisais peine à voir.  3 étages, c'était quelque chose d'insurmontable pour lui. Il fallut qu'il s'installe une chaise pliable au deuxième étage, pour pouvoir faire une pause. 

J'avais fait de même, non pas pour me reposer, mais pour pouvoir discuter avec lui. 
Il me racontais que son traitement lui donnais des migraines, et qu'il avais l'impression d'entendre son coeur battre quand il montait l'escalier.

"Tac Tac" disait-il dans l'escalier, comme pour justifier ses grimasses de douleur et son essoufflement. 

Jamais il ne lui serais venue à l'idée de consulter son cardiologue pour modifier son traitement. Il n'en voyais pas l'utilité : Il me disais que même comme ça, il continuerais de prendre son traitement quand il y penserais, et que de toute façon, rien ne pouvais plus aller que dans le sens de la fin, que le contrepoids était dorénavant passé de l'autre coté de sa vie. 

À force de discussions, j'ai quand même réussis à le convaincre, quitte à ce que je l'accompagne pour être sûre qu'il irais bien jusque chez son cardiologue, même si cela devait lui prendre 3h de marche et de pause. Finalement, un taxi médical rendu les choses moins héroïques, et donc plus faciles. 

Le cardiologue n'y est pas allé par quatre chemins, et lui à bien mis en tête tout ce qu'il fallait faire pour éviter le plus de dégâts possibles. Il a passé plus de 45 minutes en consultation, et nous somme rentrés.

Nous avons monté les deux premiers étages, puis après la pause rituelle, nous avons repris l'ascension vers le 3e. Il me racontait avec un air de petit garçon dans ses petits souliers "Je me suis pas fait engu....."

Tac tac tac. Trois petits tours et puis s'en vont.

Ces escaliers sont magnifiques. 
Des boiseries montent sur tous les murs comme des grimpants. Un motif semble essayer de raconter quelque chose. Mais c'est indescriptible. La pierre de Rosette se sentirais bien inutile. Peut-être est-ce pour essayer de nous divertir, que jour après jour, en rentrant chez sois, nos pensées se baladent sur ces moulures, et qu'une fois arrivé chez sois, il ne reste plus qu'à s'émerveiller de sa famille, car la négativité de la journée est restée coincée dans les creux des murs. 
Le contraste entre la couleur du bois sombre et la tapisserie qui le surplombe tient sûrement d'une formule savante jamais égalée. 
En bas de l'escalier, la porte qui fait office se sas mérite à elle seule toute l'attention de l'oeil. Les battants s'organisent, font de tout leur possible pour ne pas être droits, aussi bien sur le plan que sur la tranche. 
Un travail remarquable. 

Pourtant, ces escaliers tuent; le gardien est partit, mais je peux attraper le téléphone en glissant mon bras par la fenêtre de sa loge restée ouverte. 


La France est atteinte.


----------



## NED (19 Mars 2008)

On dit que monter les escaliers c'est dur, mais les descendre peut être aussi pénible quand c'est sur une longue distance.
Je ne sais pas si certains d'entre vous sont allés en crète.
La-bas il y a de fabuleux endroit dont les gorges de Samaria !






Le début de la randonnée commence par une descente avec des rondins de bois formant des marches. 1000 m de dénivelé pendant 2 kilomètres!
je peux vous dire qu'en bas j'ai eu les rotules de jenou qui chauffaient et les cuisses en acier trempé.


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2008)

NED a dit:


> On dit que monter les escaliers c'est dur, mais les descendre peut être aussi pénible quand c'est sur une longue distance.
> Je ne sais pas si certains d'entre vous sont allés en crète.
> La-bas il y a de fabuleux endroit dont les gorges de Samaria !
> 
> ...


Ah !...
Tu as des rotules ailleurs qu'aux genoux ?!...


----------



## NED (19 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah !...
> Tu as des rotules ailleurs qu'aux genoux ?!...



Mince, je pensait que la rotule était la grosse partie arrondie de l'os, alors pour moi il y en avait plusieurs...
Je suis pas medecin, mais on en apprend tous les jours  

Tiens j'ai ma rotule de cou qui me fais mal, aïe....


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mars 2008)

NED a dit:


> Mince, je pensait que la rotule était la grosse partie arrondie de l'os, alors pour moi il y en avait plusieurs...
> Je suis pas medecin, mais on en apprend tous les jours
> 
> Tiens j'ai ma rotule de cou qui me fais mal, aïe....



Ben oui, la rotule du bras. c'est un peu comme le coude du genou... :rateau:


----------



## mado (8 Juillet 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.




.
.
.
.
.
.
.​


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juillet 2008)

mado a dit:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Héraclite avait donc raison

Le chemin vers le haut et vers le *bas* est un et le même


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2008)

Projet escalier. 2007​


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Marche après marche,
vers quoi ?


----------

